# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Umberto Eco: Interneti u ka dhënë të drejtën e fjalës budallenjve

## Albo

"Mediat sociale u kanë dhënë të drejtën e fjalës budallenjve. Janë fjalët e Umberto Eco që sulmon në këtë mënyrë internetin në ceremoninë e dhënies së diplomës së tij honoris causa në Universitetin e Torinos për merita në çështje të komunikimit, kulturës dhe medias.

Më përpara ata flisnin vetëm në bare pas një gote me verë, pa e dëmtuar komunitetin. Ua mbyllnin menjëherë gojën, ndërsa tani kanë të njëjtën të drejtë fjale me një fitues të çmimit Nobel. Është pushtim nga budallenjtë, citon lapsi.al.

Për Eco, interneti është një dramë e vërtetë sepse promovon budallain e fshatit si mbajtës të së vërtetës. Struktura e internetit sipas Eco favorizon përhapjen e atyre që propagandojnë budallallëqe. Në këtë pikë sipas tij, roli i gazetave është shumë i rëndësishëm sepse duhet të filtrojë me ekipe specialistësh informacionet që vijnë nga interneti sepse askush nga ne nuk është i aftë të kuptojë sot nëse një informacion është i besueshëm apo jo. Për të bërë këtë sipas tij gazetat duhet tu dedikojnë të paktën 2 faqe analizave dhe kritikave mbi faqet online, njëlloj si mësuesve u duhet tu mësojnë nxënesve si të përdorin të dhënat për të ndërtuar një çështje.

Para studentëve ai tha se ishte hera e dytë që vinte në këtë universitet, pasi në vitin 1954 ishte laureuar në filozofi. Do të doja të isha laureuar në fizikën bërthamore ose në matematikë  tha me shaka Umberto Eco. 

Lapsi

----------

Marya (05-01-2016)

----------


## Thenie

Burimi: Thenie nga Umberto Eko

----------


## benseven11

Umberto Eko  thote qe mediat sociale u kane dhene te drejten e fjales budallenjve.
E drejta e fjales eshte e siguruar nga kushtetuta ne demokraci.
Liria dhe shkembimi i informacionit jane te  lejuara me ligj dhe interneti eshte nje rrjet gjigand social ideal ku percohen mendime,
 ide,opinione dhe shkembehet informacion
Cdo njeri ka te drejte te shprehe mendimin/opinionin e tij/ te saj.
Jam dakort qe ka shume budallenj,te papjekur ,injorante ne kete bote,
Prandaj edhe lexon shume budalliqe. 
Sot pothuaj gjithe familjet e kane te pakten nje kompjuter ne shtepi dhe kjo u ka siguruar mundesite te futen dhe
komunikojne ne internet.
Dikur shume budalliqe te njerzve I degjoje neper kafe/lokale/birrari/plazhe grumbullime,mitingje,sot i sheh ne internet.
Nga Eco shihet vetem negativiteti  ne internet dhe nuk permendet fare ndikimi I forte dhe shume pozitiv qe interneti I ka dhene
komunikimit  te shpejte  si emaili,ai telefonik si skype,sistemi i komunikimeve video live, progresi dhe nxitja
 e aktiviteteve te bizneseve,rritja e njohurive nga njerezit etj.
Shume kompani te reja jane krijuar dhe zhvilluar biznes ne internet dhe kane fituar biliona dollare si psh .Google,Amazoni,Ebay etj
Eshte e vertete qe internet ka ndihmuar shume ne zhvillimin e teknologjise pasi ka qene nje medium shume efektiv ne shkembimin
e njohurive dhe ideve te reja qe ka nxitur progresin ne teknologji te re dhe ne ekonomi ne gjithe boten.
Interneti ua ka lehtesuar jeten njerezve dhe kjo eshte e vertete.
Censurimi i fjales se lire dhe mohimi I te drejtes se fjales sepse dikush nuk eshte korrekt ne mendime apo opinione,duket si filtrim ,por ne fakt eshte fashizem.
Umberto Eco ka tendenca fashisti.

----------


## WesternBlot

Eco ka te drejte . Po tu hedhesh nje sy komenteve qe behen neper gazeta ,fb apo youtube e kupton menjehere qe po lundron i vetem ne nje det injorance.Fenomeni nuk eshte vetem shqiptar por ,me sa di, boteror.

----------


## Ciarli

Eko eshte gomar per vete dhe nuk e perdor organin e burrit per burreri por per llafazaneri. Marrezia e organit te burrit ka zbuluar edhe qe askush nuk e ka mendjen. Po valle cfare kafshesh budallaqe jemi, apo jemi femije lakuriqesh, vampire te parealizuar!

----------


## Ciarli

Bota humbet një nga shkrimtarët dhe filozofët më të rëndësishëm bashkëkohorë. Umberto Eco, i njohur për lexuesin ndërkombëtar me romanin “Emri i trëndafilit”, është ndarë nga jeta në moshën 84-vjeçare. Lajmin e dha në mbrëmje vonë familja e tij për gazetën “La Repubblica”.

Umberto Eco ishte një nga filozofët, kritikët letrarë dhe novelistët më të shquar të kulturës italiane dhe ndërkombëtare. Librat e tij janë të përkthyer në shumë gjuhë të huaja.

Eco ishte gjithashtu president i Universitetit të Bolonjës dhe person nderi në Universitetin e Oksfordit. Ai ka shkruar tekste akademike, libra për fëmije dhe shumë ese.

Top Channel

----------


## Albo

Une kujtoja se te drejten e fjales na e kish dhene Krijuesi, Zoti, por me sa duket e paskam ditur gabim. Tani qe foli Umberto Eco, vetem njerezit e zgjuar duhet te kene te drejten e fjales. Ne njerezit budallenj, vetem duhet te rrime urte e te degjojme te zgjuarit si puna e Ecos te ligjerojne.

Halli i madh i ka zene mediat ne gjithe boten me Internetin. Njerezit e pushtetshem te politikes e biznesit nuk i perdorin dot me si filtra te informacionit mediat e komanduara prej tyre per te mashtruar publikun e gjere. Dhe monopolin e fjales, dhe monpolin e te vertetes, nuk e kane me Umberto Ecot me shoke.

Une them, rrofte Interneti, qe edhe njerezit e papushtetshem gjeten zerin e tyre te humbur ne arenen publike.

Albo

----------

luleshtrydhe (20-04-2016)

----------


## Ciarli

Umberto u tregua budalla qe iku, vdiq dhe nuk ndenji me ne te benim gallate, lloqe ne internet!

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Pa pranine e budallenjve edhe i mencuri nuk do te kishte vleren qe meriton.
Une jam per lirin e fjales, vetem duke u shprehur ti kupton, korigjohesh dhe meson. E ku ka me bukur se liria qe gezojne te gjithe sot nepermjet internetit. Bien barrierat e paragjykimit dhe njeriu flet ate qe mendon pa e ndjer peshen e shikimeve tallese apo perbuzjen e injorances.

----------


## mesia4ever

Kjo thenie eshte e vertete, ky forum eshte prove e kesaj. Shfleto postimet e disa ateisteve dhe myslimaneve, por fatkeqesisht edhe te disa ortodokseve  te ketij forumi ku me pretendimet e tyre ta ikin trurin.

----------


## Neteorm

Mediat sociale u kanë dhënë të drejtën e fjalës budallenjve. Janë fjalët e Umberto Eco që sulmon në këtë mënyrë internetin në ceremoninë e dhënies së diplomës së tij honoris causa në Universitetin e Torinos për merita në çështje të komunikimit, kulturës dhe medias.
Më përpara ata flisnin vetëm në bare pas një gote me verë, pa e dëmtuar komunitetin. Ua mbyllnin menjëherë gojën, ndërsa tani kanë të njëjtën të drejtë fjale me një fitues të çmimit Nobel. Është pushtim nga budallenjtë.

Për Eco, interneti është një dramë e vërtetë sepse promovon budallain e fshatit si mbajtës të së vërtetës. Struktura e internetit sipas Eco favorizon përhapjen e atyre që propagandojnë budallallëqe. Në këtë pikë sipas tij, roli i gazetave është shumë i rëndësishëm sepse duhet të filtrojë me ekipe specialistësh informacionet që vijnë nga interneti sepse askush nga ne nuk është i aftë të kuptojë sot nëse një informacion është i besueshëm apo jo. Për të bërë këtë sipas tij gazetat duhet tu dedikojnë të paktën 2 faqe analizave dhe kritikave mbi faqet online, njëlloj si mësuesve u duhet tu mësojnë nxënesve si të përdorin të dhënat për të ndërtuar një çështje.

Para studentëve ai tha se ishte hera e dytë që vinte në këtë universitet, pasi në vitin 1954 ishte laureuar në filozofi. Do të doja të isha laureuar në fizikën bërthamore ose në matematikë, tha me shaka Umberto Eco

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Lazo,ky eshte mesazh mesianik ku natyrisht asnje nuk ve ne diskutim edhe mundesin e ringjalljes te Umbertos.

Shakan me studentet mos e ka bere Umberto Bossi se momentalisht Eco ka pune te tjera.

----------


## Neteorm

Eshte nje e vertet e madhe. Rrjetet sociale u kane dhene vertet goje, injoranteve qe ne jeten e perditshme nuk do guxonin te nxirrnin asnje fjale nga goja.

----------

